# Clapton with a higher gauge wrap



## GMacDiggity (16/1/17)

Hi all,

I am looking to get my hands on a spool of 26/36 316L Clapton (or anything nearby that, doesn't have to be those exact gauges) (Also happy for this to be Ni80).

It seems as if the standard here is for clapton to be 26/30 always.. really want a higher gauge wrap to keep the ohms a bit lower and the coil a bit less chunky

Cheers


----------



## blujeenz (16/1/17)

GMacDiggity said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am looking to get my hands on a spool of 26/36 316L Clapton (or anything nearby that, doesn't have to be those exact gauges) (Also happy for this to be Ni80).
> 
> ...


My 26/32 from Vape Cartel has a higher resistance than the 26/30 0.8 vs 0.6 oms, you might want to rethink your options.


----------



## GMacDiggity (16/1/17)

blujeenz said:


> My 26/32 from Vape Cartel has a higher resistance than the 26/30 0.8 vs 0.6 oms, you might want to rethink your options.



Thanks, seems they only have 26/32 in K-A1. Looking for SS as I am not too fond of Kanthal, prefer the properties that SS has. Don't think it will be an easy task to find a high gauge wrap, may need to have a dabble at making some... 

Keen to get the surface area offered by the wrap but with as minimal expansion in the final effective 'gauge' of the clapton wire. Find it doesn't wick as well when there is a lower gauge wrap. Think I will just need to settle for now and then look at making some in the future.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------

